# What should I pay, new 2012 Roubaix Expert



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been looking to buy a new left over 2012 Roubaix Expert. None available locally, so I'm on the hunt, scouring the Internet, and phoning shops. What should I realistically expect to pay for one before tax? I've found them priced anywhere from $3300 - full retail $3900? Any help / advice locating a size 56 for a fair price would be appreciated. Located in Spokane WA but willing to travel. 

Thanks


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

If you need to pay close to retail, dont get a 2012. The 2013 SL4 Expert is super nice and its $3800. I would want an SL3 to be under $3000


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

scottma said:


> If you need to pay close to retail, dont get a 2012. The 2013 SL4 Expert is super nice and its $3800. I would want an SL3 to be under $3000


Amen to that. 
Anyone asking you more then 3K for that bike then forget about it. It's an excellent bike (see my signature) but honestly at this time of the year we're halfway through 2013 models so something between 2600/2900 should be ok.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Devastazione said:


> Amen to that.
> Anyone asking you more then 3K for that bike then forget about it. It's an excellent bike (see my signature) but honestly at this time of the year we're halfway through 2013 models so something between 2600/2900 should be ok.


I agree, just can't find a shop that feels the same way, and I shouldn't have to brow beat them and negotiate my ass off. I live in WA state and dealers that have one won't budge off $3300. I've got some feelers out in Oregon where I'd pay zero sales tax. Has to be within driving distance or I'm screwed with Specialized not allowing mail order etc. I'm not a fan of the new 2013 color schemes, prefer the white / carbon of the 2012, or I'd probly go for one.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I just got a 2013 SL4 Expert in Carbon/White/Red. Its absolutely gorgeous. The picks on the Spech site doesn't do it justice. Everyone who sees it agrees. Love the bike. It rides so nice.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I almost bought a 2012 Specialized Roubaix Elite Compact for $1800. So $950 below MSRP. But that was a Specialized dealer blowing their 2012's out on Craigslist. I agree that any dealer that thinks a 2012 is worth 80+% of MSRP at this point is not thinking straight. Here Southern California you can get 10% off without even asking for it on a 2013 Roubaix.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Mission accomplished, found one for $2900 out the door. Taking a road trip on Saturday to pick it up. I'm pretty happy about the price, and I just can't justify springing for a 2013. This will allow me to pick up a new Garmin, and maybe a wheel upgrade etc. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Congrats! Be sure to post some pics when you get it. I posted pics of my new 2013 Expert in the big thread at the top of the page.


----------



## m2ber04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I got a 2012 Tarmac Elite heavy discounted recently. I suspect you should be able to get some pretty good deals.


----------



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad to have a new Roubaix Expert in the house. Took a day of driving but worth the effort. So the one glaring upgrade I'm going to be looking at is a wheelset. The DT 3.0 is less than stellar. I've got a set of 2010 Mavic Aksium's I could Toss on, but how much of a step up is that? Any recommendations of a nice budget set for endurance riding? Mostly long training rides and double centuries if the body holds out.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Dura Ace C24s are nice. 7900 Verizon is 10 speed but are getting harder to find. 9000 version is 11 speed capable. More budget friendly is the Shimano RS80. It's the "Ultegra" version of that wheel.


----------



## phierce (Jan 10, 2010)

The RS80s really made my SL3 a whole new bike compared to the stock DT 3.0s.

Great bike either way, enjoy!


----------

